# Broke my PB FH by .3 oz! :D



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

This is a little old at this point but, on Memorial Day weekend, I went with some friends to the Muskingum near Stockport. I was out in my boat alone at like 1am. When my clicker went off, the fight was on. My buddys were about a half mile down river when I yelled out to them that I had a good one on. Now mind you I fish in a small 14ft v-hull, so I knew that netting this fish alone was going to be an issue. As I fought it through the current my heart was racing with thoughts of a 50# monster on the other end. When I got it to the side of the boat I held my rod up high with one hand and swiped at it with the net,...Swing and a miss.. the fish dove back down and peeled drag. Four more times I brought it up only to miss. The whole time I can see my buddys motoring up river slowly and Im yelling "Hurry up!" Finally on the 6th try I got the net under it and draged it into the boat as my buddys pulled up along side me. It wasnt a 50#, not even close it weighed in at 23lb 9oz, just barley making it my new PB. I know.. long story for a 23 but, It was one of the best fights Ive ever had. When the river was moving like it was that weekend it fought like 50#lbs


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I love catchin crick and river fish they fight so much better than a lake fish, congrats on the pb,


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice job on the new PB! River fish definitely put up one heck of a fight! That's why they're my favorite!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the PB Chris!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Steely - at least your friends got there in time to take the pic!


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

Hey bud, glad we got there in time to take the pics!!!! that was a quality flatty!!! it was fun listening to you fight that fish and even better was knowing that you got her in the boat!!! well bud lets do it again very soon!!! Tom said that they are still pretty active and we still have a open invitation!!!! see ya man!!!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats on the new Personal Best! Good looking fish man!


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice personal best!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Yea, nice PB.


----------

